# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Budgie ταισμένο στο χέρι-τιμή

## masterakias

Σημερα ψαχνοντας λιγο στο ιντερνετ για αγγελιες για budgie, ειδα μια αγγελια για μπατζακια 3 μηνων ταισμενα στο χερι με κρεμα για μωρα, ημερα στα 40 €...και θελω να μου πειτε αυτη ειναι μια καλη τιμη...;;

Επισης εχετε να μου προτεινετε εσεις απο που να παρω το budgie μου; (δεν θελω απο πετ σοπ καθως εχω ακουσει πολλα...)

Εαν ξερετε καποιον εκτροφεα παρακαλω στελτε μου ενα πμ...(θελω σιγουρα ημερο και ταισμενο στο χερι...)

----------


## kaveiros

Η τιμη ειναι καλη αρκει να μπορεις να το τσεκαρεις απο κοντα γιατι με τις αγγελιες γινονται πολλα....

----------


## Andriani

η τιμή κατά την γνώμη μου είναι πολύύύ τσιμπημένη, εγώ τον δικό μου τον είχα αγοράσει 10 ευρω από εκτορφέα.
 Βέβαια τον τάισα εγώ δεν ήταν ταισμένος στο χέρι αλλά δεν φτάνει με τίποτα τα 40 ευρώ για ένα μπάτζι ...
θα σε συμβούλευα να μην πάρεις από αυτόν

----------


## masterakias

μμμμ... εχετε να μου προτεινετε καποιον εκτροφεα.με pm..παντως προτιμω.να παρω ενα παπαγαλακι πιο ακριβο και να ξερω.οτι ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι,ημερο,κλπ,κλπ...παρα πιο φθηνο και αγριο..

----------


## kaveiros

Εγω να διευκρινισω οτι την τιμη την βρισκω καλη συγκριτικα με ημερο μικρο budgie απο πετ στην πολη μου...αν οι εκτροφεις δινουν με 10 τοτε πραγματικα ειναι τσιμπημενη...

----------


## terios

και έμενα μου φαίνεται τσιμπημένο το 40 ευρω

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι κλασσικη τιμη πετ σοπ!

----------


## Τουλα

Eγω τον παντελάκη που ήταν ταισμένος στο χέρι με κρέμα πολύυυυ μωράκι τον πήρα 30 από γνωστό μαγαζί στην πατησιων

----------


## masterakias

Τουλα στειλε μου ενα pm εαν μπορεις φυσικα.........

----------


## koufonisia

Η αγγελια που ειδες ειναι στη Κερατεα?

----------


## Andriani

Σε ποια περιοχη ειστε ??

----------


## masterakias

Ναι στην Κερατεα...Εγω βρισκομαι στην Κυμη Ευβοιας, αλλα το καλοκαιρι που θα θελω το μπατζακι θα μετακομισω στη Συρο....

----------


## Andriani

ααα από εύβοια δεν ξέρω τίποτα για εκτροφεις  :sad:

----------


## koufonisia

[QUOTE=masterakias;435690]Ναι στην Κερατεα...Εγω βρισκομαι στην Κυμη Ευβοιας, αλλα το καλοκαιρι που θα θελω το μπατζακι θα μετακομισω στη Συρο....[/QUOT
Τοτε μαλλον για την ιδια μιλαμε.Εγω εχω παρει καποια παπαγαλακια απ την ιδια.Αν θες στειλε π.μ να σου πω τη γνωμη μου.

----------


## dinos saurus

γεια σε ολους!!
ειμαι απο την πατρα και ενδιαφερομαι για 1 budgie ταισμενο στο χερι και να ειναι ήμερο απο εκτροφεα!!!εχω ηδη 2 budgie!!τα λενε randy&ema απο το pet shop τα πιρα 20 το ενα αλλα ειναι λιγο αγρια!!

----------


## kirkal

έχω δει και εγώ την συγκεκριμένη αγγελία σε γνωστό site αγγελιών...η τιμή από ότι είδα είναι 45 ευρω....τιμή που θεωρώ εντελώς εξωφρενική....για budgie...ψάξε καλύτερα στο ίδιο site έχει αγγελία από έναν τύπο που έχει πάρα πολλά είναι εκτροφέας και τα δίνει 8 ευρώ.

----------


## dinos saurus

8α σου ηταν ευκολο να μου πεις σε ποιο site?

----------


## mariakappa

μονο σε π.μ. σας παρακαλω.

----------


## kirkal

εντάξει dino  σου ήρθε???

----------


## dinos saurus

ναι ευχαριστω πολυ!!αλλα κατι μου λεει το forum οταν παω να σου απαντησω οτι δν γινεται να σου στειλω πμ!!αλλα και παλι ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## lagreco69

> ναι ευχαριστω πολυ!!αλλα κατι μου λεει το forum οταν παω να σου απαντησω οτι δν γινεται να σου στειλω πμ!!αλλα και παλι ευχαριστω πολυ!!


Νομιζω πρεπει να εχεις κανει 20 post η και παραπανω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος!! για να μπορεις να στειλεις pm.

----------


## dinos saurus

οκ ευχαριστω!!

----------


## koufonisia

> έχω δει και εγώ την συγκεκριμένη αγγελία σε γνωστό site αγγελιών...η τιμή από ότι είδα είναι 45 ευρω....τιμή που θεωρώ εντελώς εξωφρενική....για budgie...ψάξε καλύτερα στο ίδιο site έχει αγγελία από έναν τύπο που έχει πάρα πολλά είναι εκτροφέας και τα δίνει 8 ευρώ.


8 ευρω ταισμενο στο χερι και ηρεμο?Δε νομιζω..

----------


## kirkal

δεν είπα ότι είναι ήρεμα και ταισμένα στο χέρι......όπως έγραψα είναι από ιδιώτη που τα εκτρέφει και έχει πάρα πολλα....πάντως τα 45 ευρώ ακόμη μου φαίνονται πολλα για 
budgie ακόμη και αν είναι ταισμένα και ήρεμα...με 50 ευρω παίρνεις cockatiel.

----------


## COMASCO

κυριακο!στειλε μου και σε εμενα λιγο το λινκ!αν και νομιζω οτι την εχω δει την αγγελια!

----------

